# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Формулы любви

## Irina

*В фильме «Формула любви» граф Калиостро так и не смог вызывать любовь по своему желанию. Однако дело итальянского алхимика живет и процветает. И хотя изначально тема любви считалась «запретной» в психологии, современные Калиостро уже создали несколько своих формул, объясняющих загадку романтической любви.*

*1. Любовь как болезнь*

Американский психолог Дороти Теннов в своей книге «Любовь и влюбленность» описала страстную романтическую любовь как слепой биологический механизм, обеспечивший наших предков способностью не только размножаться, но и какое-то время воспитывать общих детей. Теннов не считает влюбленность настоящей любовью, а описывает ее скорее как болезненное состояние, имеющее следующие симптомы.

1.       Постоянные навязчивые мысли об объекте влюбленности.

2.       Острая, болезненная потребность в ответных чувствах объекта.

3.       Ощущение эйфории в случае взаимности.

4.       Сосредоточенность на объекте влюбленности до такой степени, что человек может игнорировать важные обязанности и не решать насущные проблемы.

5.       Искаженное восприятие объекта любви, часто граничащее с бредом. При этом положительные качества объекта преувеличиваются, а негативные или игнорируются, или считаются притягательными.

6.       Сильное сексуальное влечение к объекту влюбленности.

Теннов подчеркивала, что хотя влюбленность и простое желание заняться сексом –не одно и то же, влюбленности без сексуального влечения не существует, так как оно лежит в ее основе. По ее мнению, исцелиться от «болезни любви» практически невозможно. Есть только два возможных лекарства от влюбленности. Первое – прекратить любые контакты с объектом. Данный способ является очень болезненным и почти неизбежно приведет к депрессии, однако у нормального человека влюбленность при этом угаснет. Другой способ – начать отношения. Особенность «болезненной» влюбленности в том, что она исчезает, обычно через 1-4 года. Не случайно говорят, что через четыре года люди чаще всего разводятся.

Однако Теннов не считает прогнозы для пар обязательно пессимистичными. Помимо влюбленности она также выделяла верную любовь, которая свойственна редким примерам счастливых моногамных пар, которые долго остаются вместе. Такая любовь гораздо «спокойнее»: ей не свойственна одержимость другим человеком, и она не похожа на помешательство.

*2. Любовь как химия*

Большое количество научных работ посягали на романтическую любовь с тривиальной физиологической точки зрения – ученых интересовало, какие биохимические процессы способствуют романтическим чувствам. Например, в одном эксперименте девушка-интервьюер подходила к молодым людям и оставляла им свой телефон после интервью. Оказалось, что мужчины чаще перезванивали ей, если до этого перешли через горную реку – возбуждение от физической нагрузки способствовало романтическому интересу. Некоторые гормоны и другие вещества связывают с именно с любовью, в частности следующие.

1.       Фенилэтиламин – вещество, которое в следовых количествах (очень мало!) вырабатывается в мозге. Именно оно во многом ответственно за «безумную» любовь. По действию очень похоже на кокаин или на другой наркотик из класса стимуляторов, поэтому заставляет чувствовать возбуждение, эйфорию и сексуальное желание во время влюбленности. К сожалению, действие фенилэтиламина временное, человек привыкает к нему и возлюбленный уже не вызывает той же «химической реакции».

2.       Окситоцин. По счастью, только на эйфорию фенилэтиламина полагаться не приходиться: есть еще окситоцин – гормон, который вырабатывается в мозге и действует на половые органы (и мужчин, и женщин), а также способствует выделению молока у кормящих матерей. Кроме вышеописанного, окситоцин отвечает за чувствительность к прикосновениям. Именно он вызывает у нас желание «пообниматься», а также помогает противостоять стрессам. Его уровень в крови повышается при общении с близкими людьми, особенно если при этом есть тактильный контакт. Окситоцин способен привязать нас к человеку и сохранить отношения, когда фенилэтиламин перестал действовать.

Что интересно: чем лучше человек относится к самому себе, тем лучше у него баланс этих двух веществ, тем удачнее его выбор партнера.
*
3. Любовь как треугольник*

Психолог Зик Рубин предложил рассматривать романтическую любовь как набор трех элементов - привязанности, заботы и интимности:

1.       Привязанность – потребность в заботе, одобрении и физическом контакте с другим человеком. Например, на привязанность указывает желание срочно пожаловаться любимому человеку, если вам плохо или одиноко.

2.       Забота – обеспокоенность чужими потребностями и счастьем больше, чем своими собственными. Чувство заботы заставляет нас ставить на первое место интересы другого человека, переживать за него, стремиться помочь и утешить.

3.       Интимность означает общие мысли, желания и чувства, которые объединяют двух людей. Чем больше интимность, тем больше доверие между людьми, тем больше желание делиться идеями и эмоциями.

На основе этих трех составляющих Рубин даже разработал шкалы, по которым в буквальном смысле можно оценить «силу любви».

*4. Любовь как палитра*

В своей книге «Цвета любви» психолог Джон Алан Ли рассматривал не сущность романтической любви, а ее разновидности. Он сравнивает любовь с цветовым кругом. На нем есть три основных цвета, и Ли считал, что есть три основных стиля любви. Назвал он их красиво и по-гречески – Эрос, Лудос и Сторге:

1.       Эрос – любовь к идеальному человеку.

2.       Лудос – любовь как игра.

3.       Сторге – любовь как дружба.

Продолжая аналогию с палитрой, Ли предложил, что три основных цвета можно комбинировать и создать дополнительные цвета. В результате получится девять разновидностей любви. Например, если на палитре любви смешать Эрос и Лудос, то получится Мания – навязчивая любовь. Точно также, если смешать Лудос и Сторге, то получится Прагма – реалистичная и практичная любовь. Если же смешать Эрос и Сторге, то получится Агапе – сострадательная и бескорыстная любовь. 

*5. Любовь как дружба*

Один из классиков «психологии любви» Элейн Хатфильд с коллегами выделила два типа любви: сострадательную и страстную.

1.       Страстная любовь связана с сильными и неуправляемыми эмоциями. Согласно Хатфильд, она зависит от нашего воспитания и случайных обстоятельств – обстановка или какие-то личностные характеристики человека сигнализируют нам, что это «романтично» - и мозг получает сигнал влюбиться.

2.       Сострадательная любовь качественно иная, в идеале страстная любовь должна переходить в сострадательную. Такая любовь основана на общих ценностях, и ее можно назвать любовью-дружбой, когда людям нравится просто общаться, проводить вместе время.

Идеальная любовь, возможно, могла бы объединить страстную любовь и стабильную любовь-дружбу, но, по словам Хатфильд, это огромная редкость. Именно поэтому угасание страсти лучше всего переживают те пары, у которых общие культурно-нравственные ценности и общий взгляд на мир.

----------

